# I have really missed you



## Jln*

*H*ey guys,

I need somebody to translate this sentence into *H*ungarian. It would be also nice if somebody could write down how to spell it 

Translation: I have really missed you!  (present perfect is important)

Would be nice if sb. can help


----------



## Ateesh6800

Jln* said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I need somebody to translate this sentence into *H*ungarian. It would be also nice if somebody could write down how to spell it
> 
> Translation: I have really missed you!  (present perfect is improtant)
> 
> would be nice if sb. can help



The Hungarian is:*"Nagyon hiányoztál!"
*​No present perfect in Hungarian, but it is exactly what we say, and it says what you want to say: you have been thinking of him/her aaaaaaaaall the time.

The sentence is in the informal. If you need a formal version (like something you'd say to your boss), it's:*"Nagyon hiányzott!"*​(Although for some reason I doubt you need this.)

There's an option B. If you want to say that you've been missing him/her for aaaaaall the time but the feeling has grown almost intolerable in the last few days/hours, you can say:*"Már nagyon hiányoztál!"*​But be careful with this: it could imply that what you've missed is not only his/her presence but also his/her more intimate physical proximity. 

BTW, the _spelling_ is obvious (see the sentence written above). Did you mean the _pronunciation_? Pls confirm before we go into that. 

*A.*


----------



## Jln*

Firstly, I want to thank you for your answer. I want to say that to a girl I hav*en'*t seen for four weeks. So *I* think the first sentence is quite suitable. I have no idea about Hungarian, so *I* need the pronunciation, *I* don*'*t know why *I'*ve written spelling


----------



## Jln*

Well, I didnt have the time to open your link, but now it is deleted. It would be amazing if you can post it again as a private message. I see her this evening


----------



## Tronn

Jln*,

try using the google translator for a quite correct pronunciation. Although I have to point out, that the "á" at the end of "hiÁnyoztÁl" should be pronounced the same as the one at the beginning of the word - its pronunciation is similar to the German "klar".
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Jln*,

I sent you a private message with the link to my blog where I posted the audio file. I'd hate to have wasted the time and energy I put into answering. 

*A.*


----------

